# سبب سقوط الطائره الاثيوبيه في مطار بيروت



## اكرم تويج (27 يناير 2010)

الحقيقه اريد ان نتطرق في هذا الموضوع الى نسبه ان يكون الطقس هو السبب الارئيسي في سقوط الطائرات نريد ان يكون لذوي الخبره الراى في هذا الموضوع رجاءا


----------



## bachir13 (27 يناير 2010)

اولا انا من لبنان بيروت لذلك احببت ان اوضح نقطة مهمة 
احب ان اقول لك بأن الطقس في تلك الليلة كان عاصف جدا وممطر وكان يوجد رعد وبرق 
ولكنني سألت والد صديقي وهو كان يعمل كابتن طيران وعمل ايضا مدرب طيران في المطار , يعني كابتن ومدرب قديم وله خبرة كبيرة , وسألته عن موضوع الطائرة وانه هل من الممكن ان تسقط بسبب البرق فأجابني فورا مستحيل لأن الطائرة فيها اجهزة حماية , وايضا في تلك الليلة وبنفس الوقت تقريبا وهبطت طائرات عدة ولو السبب هو البرق لكانت سقطت طائرات غيرها 
اما عن سبب هبوطها فقال لي بأنه لا يستطيع احد الاجابة عليه قبل ان يعثروا على الصندوق الأسود 
لذلك فأن كل التخمينات والتنبؤات هي مجرد كلام خالي من الأدلة


----------



## سمير شربك (28 يناير 2010)

ننتظر لحين الحصول على الصندوقين الأسودين


----------



## ماذي (30 يناير 2010)

اذا سقطت الطائرة بعد الاقلاع مباشرة وقبل اكتمال التسلق او الوصول الى الارتفاع المطلوب فان الاسباب دائما تتمركز حول حمولة الطائرة و التوزيع السليم للحمولة حول مركز ثقل الطائرة, اداء المحركات , الطقس , الاجراءات السليمة للاقلاع من قبل الطيار , و بعض الاعطال المفاجئة والله اعلم.


----------



## اكرم تويج (31 يناير 2010)

وهل ان الحمل الزائد يودي بالضروره الى انفجار الطائره؟ انا ارى ان هذا الاحتمال ضعيف نريد اهل الخبره قبل ان يعلمنا الصندوق الاسود وشكرا اخواني الاعزاء على مروركم


----------



## اكرم تويج (13 فبراير 2010)

اخواني لقد وجد الصندوق الاسود هل من اخبار


----------



## سلمان الحربي (14 فبراير 2010)

خبر عاجل : تم العثور على الصندوق الأسود


----------



## D3v1l-0 (26 فبراير 2010)

أين الصندوق الأسود


----------



## نبراس طالب (26 فبراير 2010)

لان اثيوبيه فكر او طاحت الطيارة للعلم بس هاي الطيارة عدهم والطيار اجار من روسيه


----------



## اكرم تويج (12 مارس 2010)

لماذا هذا التعتيم الاعلامي على سبب السقوط خصوصا اننا قد سمعنا من وسائل الاعلام انهم قد عثرو على الصندوقين الاسودين الى يهم سقوطها ذوي الاختصاص وخصوصا المفروض بموقعنا هذا يكون الاجدر بنا ان نبحث اكثر واكثر ومن لديه معلومه رجاء ان لايبخل بها علينا وشكرا


----------



## اكرم تويج (12 مارس 2010)

اخواني نسيت ان اذكر لكم انني ومن خلال فضائيه النشنل جكرفي كانو يتكلمون عن تحقيق يخص سقوط طائره قبل اكثر من عشرون سنه في مطار دلس وكان بسبب التيارات الهوائيه النازله هل يعني ان هذه الطائره تعرضت الى نفس الشي


----------

